# Replacement components for a computer that does not post



## Neville310 (Mar 5, 2011)

My desktop computer has been exhibiting unusual behavior over the pass week. Unfortunately, my pc does not always post when the power button is pressed. Sometimes, the computer turns on after several hours. When the computer does not post, I cannot hear the drives spin up or any posting process (including beeps). 

My initial thoughts relates to the motherboard or video card since the power supply is less than 6 months old (Corsair TX750W). When the computer turns on, it does not encounter any errors or hiccups; and performs as expected. 

Unfortunately, my time is limited for researching and troubleshooting the situation since this computer is down. I have re-seated all the components inside the case, yet do not have additional components to swap in and out. My first inclination is to begin looking into replacement components, yet I was not planning a major system upgrade. So I humbly request suggestions on replacing my motherboard, processor, and video card. My current system has processing power for most computing tasks except when doing heavy multi-tasking with streaming HD video. My requirements for replacement components would revolve on a dual monitor setup; moving large files, file archiving, and HD video decoding in a multi-task environment. This rig does not serve as a gaming machine. Value is a top priority for replacement components. My budget will be between $300 and $400.

AMD seems like the better value. The Phenom II X6 1090T looks good with 6 cores. The motherboard and video card are not easy choices. It has been 5 years since my last system build and the technology has rapidly evolved. The motherboard should have at least 6 Sata connection and on-board sound. USB 3 would be nice, yet not essential. The video card should be powerful enough for basic photo editing and viewing HD content. I do have 4GB of OCZ PC2 6400 ram from a previous hot dea, yet did not work under my current setup. Below is a short list of potential candidates for replacement component and my current system.

I am hoping this thread would begin a discussion on the components that offer the best bang for the buck. Any suggestions would help me avoid major disappointments with getting this systems back online. 

Replacement Components
-----------------------------------
Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition
ASUS M4A78
XFX Radeon HD 4670 Video Card or something under $150

Current System
---------------------
Processor:	Athlon 64 X2 4400+ (2.2GHz) 1MB L2 Cache Socket 939
Heatsink:	AMD Heatsink-Fan: Thermalright XP-90C w/92mm Fan
Motherboard:	A8N-SLI Deluxe
Video Card:	XFX GeForce 7800 GT 256-MB PCI Express
Power Supply:	Corsair TX-750w
Memory	2x1GB 400Mhz PC3200 DDR RAM 184PIN DIN
Monitor	Dual Dell 22 Inch 2209WA


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Have you checked the off/on switch on the computer case? Pull off the two off/on wires from the motherboard front panel header and take a paperclip or small screwdriver over those two posts for an instant and see if it turns on. If it turns on that way, you most likely have a bad case switch.


----------



## Neville310 (Mar 5, 2011)

@ Tumbleweed

Thanks for your sound advice. I need to check the case switch with your paper clip method. Presently, the LED shows that the switch was activated. I am not sure how a switch would failed otherwise; or if it could be easily replaced. The scenario may even relate to the brand new power supply.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

They do fail from time to time. I have had new ones in my shop that failed very quickly after purchasing a new case for a customer. Well worth trying before you get in too far.


----------



## Neville310 (Mar 5, 2011)

@ Tumbleweed

The computer switch seems to work on the case. After opening the case and pressing the power button, the motherboard LED light, CPU fan, and graphic card fans turn on. Could the computer need a battery replacement or CMOS reset?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check in the Bios on the PC health page(when it does start) for the voltage of the battery, as well as the CPU temp and System temp readings.

I don't see a CMOS clear as being the solution since it does start cold, same for the battery.


----------



## Neville310 (Mar 5, 2011)

@ wrench97

My computer has not started in a week. I am discouraged that it won't come back to life. Changing the battery made no difference. Today, I pulled out the memory, modem, and disconnected the drives. The power supply could be an issue, yet it is fairly new and a highly rated brand (I still have the box). I don't know about troubleshooting the power supply otherwise. Generally, the computer becomes unstable when other components act up. I have never had a computer not post for me (even with a bad power supply).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try tumbleweeds suggestion about disconnecting the power and if equipped reset switch, both are momentary switches(like a door bell button) if one of them are stuck making contact all the time it will prevent post.

What happened with the old power supply did it fail or?
Sometimes a failing power supply(the old one) can damage the board.


----------

